# Rsync - Cronjob - verzeichniss Rechte



## sence123 (26. Dez. 2009)

Hallo,

Habe nach dem Howto Webverzeichnisse mit rsync und ssh zertifikat syncronisieren erstellt.

Wenn der Crontab läuft, sind alle Daten auf dem Backupserver weg..... 
dies liegt jedoch am Fehler worum es nun geht:

Da jedes Webverzeichniss einen eigenen User und eine eigene Gruppe hat, bekomme ich beim kopieren permission denied.
Auch wenn der User, der für die syncronisation genutzt wird in der Gruppe root eingetragen ist.

wie kann ich das machen, dass auf dem 2. Node der Datenbestand von www und vmail syncronisiert wird, sodass keine permission denied fehlermeldung kommt?

vielen Dank


----------



## Till (27. Dez. 2009)

Ich befürchte Du musst den Backup Job als root laufen lassen. Alternativ kannst Du Dir ja mal das glutserfs Dateisystem ansehen, da gibt es auf howtoforge.com ein paar Tutorials von Falko.


----------

